# Add file to an existing iso



## Nutz (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi All (again),

I'm trying to add some files into a bootable iso image.
I did this :

```
mdconfig -l
mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /root/update/mfsbsd-12.0-RELEASE-amd64.iso -u 1
mount -t cd9660 /dev/md1 /media
mkdir /iso
rsync -a /media/ /iso
cp *files* /iso
mkisofs -D -R -b boot -allow-leading-dots -no-emul-boot -o mfscustom.iso /iso
```

But each time i "broke" the boot...
i think the mistake is with mkisofs but i tried different options without success...

Does anyone have an idea ?

BR,
N!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2019)

Look at the build scripts that created the mfsBSD images.









						GitHub - mmatuska/mfsbsd: mfsBSD
					

mfsBSD. Contribute to mmatuska/mfsbsd development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




If you build your own images you can easily add files to it.


----------

